# لم افهم الميكاترونيكس



## المهندس-حمودي- (27 أغسطس 2010)

لم افهم هندسة الميكاترونيكس الى الآن واحتاج للمساعدة فيها 

س / هل هي تتبع الإلكترون أم الكهرباء ؟؟؟


س / هل يوجد فيها اختصاصات ام لا ؟؟؟


س / ماو الأفضل هندسة الميكاترونيكس أم الهندسة المدنية أم الإتصالات ؟؟؟



س/ وهل يوجد لها عمل اذا تخرجت منها ؟؟؟




ارجو المساعدة من جميع الذين عندهم خبرة بالموضوع 



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رامي تيمو (29 أغسطس 2010)

والله وانا مثلك محتار اذا صار معك شي الي


----------



## ديدين (29 أغسطس 2010)

المصطلح *ميكاترونس* (بالإنجليزية: *Mechatronics*‏) يستعمل للدلالة على حقل هندسي واسع ومتشعب جدا، وهي الهندسة التي تجمع بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة الكهربائية وهندسة الحاسوب وأيضاً هندسة الإلكترونيات، ويتطور بصورة مذهلة من يوم إلى آخر. هذا المجال من الهندسة يتضمن تصميم أي منتج (product) عمله يعتمد على دمج أنظمة ميكانيكية وإلكترونية، يقوم بدور المنسق فيها منظومة تحكم (control system). 

من تطبيقات هندسة الميكاترونكس: ​
أجهزة التحكم المنطقي القابل للبرمجة (بالإنجليزية: (Programmable Logic Controller (PLC‏). 
أنظمة التحكم الإشرافي وجلب البيانات (بالإنجليزية: (Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition (SCADA‏). 
منظومة إدارة المباني (بالإنجليزية: (Building Management System (BMS‏). 
الأتمته، وهي جزء من الروبوتيات.
المحركات التي تتحرك بمقدار وزاويه معين (Servo-mechanics).
نظم التحكم عن بعد.
السيارات والهندسة، في تصميم النظم الفرعية مثل مكافحة قفل أنظمة الكبح.
هندسة الحاسوب، وتصميم آليات مثل أقراص الكمبيوتر.


----------



## MIRAGE_1991 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على توضيحك:77:
بصراحة الميكاترونيكس فرع جديد بعالمنا العربي
نحن بحاجة ماسة لهيك فرع رائع :59:


----------



## أنس الخليفات (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك صديقي :*


----------



## عماد محمود (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على توضيحك المفيد أخى الكريم


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخي انا مهندس ميكاترونكسمستوى رابع هالسوال تعبني كتير وبعد جهد وتعب لقيت الحل 
انه كما يوجد مهندس ميكانيكا وهو مهندس عام يضم البحرية والطيران وكما يوجد مهندس كهرباء يضم هندسة الكهرباءوالاتصالات فما بالك بمهندس الميكاتروكنس الذي يضم اساسيات القسمين بما يحتوي 
يا اخي الي يفرق في العمل المهندس الدي يستطيع ان ياقلم نفسه بسرعه من خلال زيادة مستوي المعرفة في مجال العمل يعني ممكن مهندس الميكاترونكس يعمل في محال الهندسة البحرية لانه عنده الاساسيات الكاملة ولكن مع بعض الدراسة في هدا المجال والتعلم من الدين يعملون قبله يستطيع ان يسد مكان مهندس البحرية وهكدا في باقي المجالات 

هدا تعليقي مع احترامي لجميع المهندسين ولجميع التخصصات ولكن هذه هي الهندسة علم الذكاء والابداع ولغة التواصل بين العقول فلا حاجز بين تخصص واخر 
نصيحتي لكل من يسئل هدا السوال قبل ان يسئل نفسه ان ينظر الي جميع ما حوله من الات فانها جميعا تمثل النظام الاساسي لهندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## eng_hashem sh (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هندسة الميكاترونكس


 

*مقدمة *
ان الميكاترونكس ليست مجالاً واحداً من التخصص وانما هي مزج التكنولوجيا والتقنيات معاً لتأخذ الدور الاكثر اهمية في عملية تطوير الصناعة. 
ولذلك تعرف هندسة الميكاترونكس بأنها ذلك التخصص الذي يقوم على الدمج الدؤوب والمتواصل للميكانيكا والالكترونيات وأنظمة التحكم والحاسوب بحيث تأخذ عملية الدمج لهذه المجالات شكلها الافقي والعمودي خلال كافة مراحل التعليم ويظهر ذلك جلياً في مراحل التصميم والتصنيع وبما ان هندسة الميكاترونكس تمثل دمج التكنولوجيا الحديثة والتقنيات معاً لتأخذ دورها المهم في خدمة وتطوير الصناعة فهي تتلائم جيداً مع احتياجات سوق العمل المحلية والاقليمية والعالمية. ويمكن تعريف هندسة الميكاترونكس ومجالات عملها من خلال الرسم المبين، حيث يوضح هذا التخطيط هيكلية برنامج هندسة الميكاترونكس فالدوائر المتقاطعة تمثل عملية الدمج الافقي والعمودي لأركان هندسة الميكاترونكس الأربعة ( الميكانيكا والالكترونيات وأنظمة التحكم والحاسوب) اما مجالات العمل فتظهر محيطة بالدوائر المتقاطعة وهي كثيرة نذكر منها الأتمتة الصناعية والطيران والطب ( الاجهزة الطبية) والتصوير الإشعاعي والانظمة الدفاعية والمنتجات المستهلكة والتصنيع وتشغيل المعادن.
ولأهمية هذا التخصص ودوره في كافة مجالات الحياه قامت كلية الهندسة في جامعة النجاح الوطنية بتأسيس برنامج هندسة الميكاترونكس في العام الجامعي 2008-2009. حيث تم اعتماد البرنامج من قبل الهيئة الوطنية للاعتماد والجودة والنوعية التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم العالي الفلسطينية وتم قبول وتسجيل الطلبة منذ مطلع الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي 2008-2009.


*رؤية و أهداف برنامج هندسة الميكاترونكس:*
تعليم مهندسين قادرين على مزج كافة أنواع التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتقديمها للمجتمع لأخذ دور متميز في التطوير.

* الأهداف العامة لبرنامج هندسة الميكاترونكس:*
تنسجم أهداف البرنامج مع رؤيته ورسالته وتتلخص فيما يلي:-
1- دعم الاقتصاد الوطني الفلسطيني ويكون ذلك بتوفير التعليم المحلي للطلبة في مجال هندسة الميكاترونكس وبنفس المعايير والجودة العالمية وعوضاً عن التوجه للجامعات الاقليمية للحصول على تخصص الميكاترونكس.
2- التأثير المباشر في تطور الدولة الفلسطينية بتطوير الصناعة المحلية.
3- تزويد سوق العمل المحلية واقليمية بمهندسين متخصصين في مجال هندسة الميكاترونكس ومؤهلين جيداً من الناحيتين العلمية والعملية.
4- تخريج مهندسين ميكاترونكس قادرين على دمج كافة أنماط التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتزويدها للمجتمع الفلسطيني.

* الأهداف الخاصة لهندسة الميكاترونكس:*
1- إنشاء مركز متميز للميكاترونكس ذو الأهداف التالية:
أ‌- عقد دورات تدريبية في مجال الميكاترونكس للعاملين في الصناعة المحلية.
ب‌- تقديم الاستشارات المتخصصة للصناعة المحلية.
ت‌- قيادة وتوجيه عجلة التطور في الصناعة المحلية.
2- بدء ابحاث نظرية وعملية جديدة في مجالات هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------

